# Missouri On-Road Racing



## chensleyrc (Jun 5, 2005)

Hensley RC Raceways and AutoZone are putting on parking lot racing for the entire summer, the track is at the AutoZone in O'Fallon Mo at the corner of route K and N. We will be racing every Sunday till August 28th. Practice starts at 10a.m. and the races start at Noon. There is a point series during these weeks also with AutoZone giving away trophies at the end of the season. The classes are stock touring, nitro touring, mini-t's, and mod touring.
The address is 6798 Route N, and if you need any info, e-mail me or call:
314-657-7190, or [email protected]. :wave:


----------



## big daddy brad (Nov 12, 2003)

*auto zone ofallon racin*

ok boys lets get off our ass and start racin bring your touring cars out and lets get er done :wave:


----------



## chensleyrc (Jun 5, 2005)

This weekend AutoZone is sponcering a car show on Fathers Day. Come see the cars and race, should be a good crowd!


----------



## tfrahm (Nov 14, 1998)

Hey Brad (or anyone) -- How about some info? Track size? Surface? (Asphalt? Concrete? Smooth? Bumpy? Slick? High-bite?)

Assumed to be true parking lot (i.e.: Lots of sun to heat the track up) -- Sorex 32R's or?

I don't know if I'll be able to make a "road trip", but some info would still be of interest.


----------



## chensleyrc (Jun 5, 2005)

I think everyone is using cs-27's or 26's for tires. And the track is concrete parking lot fairly smooth, there is like 1 or 2 spots that hop the cars, but they are both on straights. The size is 90'x40'. Getting pretty good bite with no traction additives on the lot.


----------

